# McIntosh MC4000 M (For Sale) Ebay



## Architect321 (May 12, 2020)

*Hi All 

Spotted this beast ....*


----------



## iyamwutiam (Nov 20, 2006)

The one in Cleveland Georgia?


----------



## Architect321 (May 12, 2020)

McIntosh MC4000M | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for McIntosh MC4000M at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## jonatbaylor (Aug 20, 2009)

I saw two posted over the past week, different sellers / countries.

They are nice amps, huge and amps like this with the pretty meters, you want to be able to see / show those meters. That requires a custom setup and just not feasible for many people's applications. Basically looking at eating up an entire trunk of a sedan, or sticking it in a Tahoe or Escalade or something.


----------



## Don Camillo (Jul 13, 2017)

Dammn I whish I saw this earlier... I would have bought it. 
Looking for an affordable one for many yrs.


----------

